# Utah Kokanee Killers



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey y'all! Kokanee fishing is underway and I hope you have had a chance to get out after those delicious silver slabs, or at least are planing on doing so.

For those of you who are on Facebook, myself along with a couple people have organized a Facebook group called " Utah Kokanee Killers"

It is a Utah specific group that is nothing but, Kokanee. Tips, tricks, pics recipes etc.
We believe it is a great way to help each other as we pursue these gorgeous fish. We hope that the novice can learn better as well as the experienced. We hope that All will contribute to the group but, we are grateful to have you regardless.

We hope to have the membership grow sizable enough that we can do give-aways and raffles.
We hope this group will help inspire Utah anglers to get out and fish especially with youth. We recognize that youth are our future and we love seeing kids getting excited by landing their first OR many Kokanee!

We invite all who are addicted to Kokanee fishing or would like to seriously learn/become Kokanee anglers to please come join us on Facebook at "Utah Kokanee Killers"

This is not "my" group but, rather ALL of ours

Spread the word and remember, Tight lines!!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/847293409086722/?ref=share


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love kokanee fishing... but just cant bring my self to get a facebook account, sorry.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I love kokanee fishing... but just cant bring my self to get a facebook account, sorry.
> 
> -DallanC


Just because you have a FB account doesn't mean that you need to post on it.

I use it to keep track of friends that a long ways away. But in the 7 or 8 years that I have had it I bet that I haven't made a dozen post on it.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’m with Dallan.
Can’t do Facebook....


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

No worries guys! I understand not Everyone is a Facebook guy. I’ll still be sharing my adventures here. The purpose of the group is to be a little more potent to the specific topic and reach further into the community.

I hear you guys loud and clear though, sometimes I wish I never had a Facebook account! But I do keep track of family members on it and that’s where I share most of my pictures and adventures. Not everybody is on the UWN


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Never fished for kokes, but my daughter nailed one from the bank about 30 feet out a couple weeks ago. 

Does that qualify me for the team? It sure was tasty!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Never fished for kokes, but my daughter nailed one from the bank about 30 feet out a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Does that qualify me for the team? It sure was tasty!


Wow! Heck yeah it does!

Koke fishing is ADDICTING!!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Just pulled yesterdays limits of kokes out of my brine and am waiting for pellicle to form before it goes in smoker.
If you smell Alder smoke in Riverton in the next couple of hours you will know who it is!


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I’d love to learn. Don’t have kayak or boat and seems everyone on that page is in a boat. I guess it can be done from the shore though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Brettski7 said:


> I'd love to learn. Don't have kayak or boat and seems everyone on that page is in a boat. I guess it can be done from the shore though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A kayak would be an excellent way to get started! You could slay Kokanee from a kayak. That would be about the most inexpensive way to start.. know your limits and be safe,

Sounds like your on the page! We are glad to have you!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

On that topic, anyone ever catching them at Electric Lake yet? that would be a really convenient location for me....TIA


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Batch done a few minutes early.
Tip: Use 100% pure maple syrup for a light glaze, do not use imitation.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Rough morning but, we found some.. little small but, they’ll smoke!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I searched for your group on the book and it didn’t pop up. That could easily be a “me” problem though. Facebook hates me almost as badly as I hate it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I searched for your group on the book and it didn't pop up. That could easily be a "me" problem though. Facebook hates me almost as badly as I hate it.


I keep being told that, iv got to work it over a little more. I added a link in this original post


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Not for me either*

I had a fakebook account about 5 or 6 years ago. I even set up a family group on it that I'm told by some family members is still active. I lasted 9 month's on there and then told fakebook what they could do with their app. I'll just keep using Internet chat forums like this for my reports and staying in touch. Hoping to get up to the Gorge or the Berry very soon. Just got some new flashers I'm very anxious to try.
:grin:


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

What’s a good basic setup for someone just getting started? What essential gear do I need? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Brettski7 said:


> What's a good basic setup for someone just getting started? What essential gear do I need?


IMO: downrigger, sonar, flashers / dodgers and some kokanee lures... oh and a really good wide mouth net. Kokanee too like some scents.

I highly recommend super soft kokanee rods and good reels (I like Tica Caiman). Kokanee have really soft mouths so you want as much shock absorption as you can get with your rods.

Assuming you have a smart phone, GPS app that shows you current speed. You really want to be in that 1.2 to 1.4mph range.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Joined -()/-


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

DallanC said:


> IMO: downrigger, sonar, flashers / dodgers and some kokanee lures... oh and a really good wide mouth net. Kokanee too like some scents.
> 
> I highly recommend super soft kokanee rods and good reels (I like Tica Caiman). Kokanee have really soft mouths so you want as much shock absorption as you can get with your rods.
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I would echo what DallanC said however I wouldn’t say a fish finder is a necessity..

WAIT, hear me out!! 

I currently don’t have a fish finder but, I plan on getting one. Iv got it all picked out. You will be able to locate fish faster with one though.
I have 2 down riggers and I Fish 2 rods off of one down riggers so, when I’m with a buddy, we fish 4 different depths and when one rod become more consistent we the crank up the other rods to the same depth. 

We slay Kokanee, yes a fish finder would allow us to get on fish quicker. I wouldn’t let not having one keep you from fishing.

I fish with 7’ ultralight action rods, and I loosen up my drag enough (based on the fishes attitude) so the fish can dive with it. Don’t crank them in like a rainbow or you’ll loose a bunch. 

Speed is critical, a good baseline is 1.3-1.5 

I never exceed 1.8 and that’s in July. 

Short leaders from dodger to squid.

Pinks, Chartreuse, orange, purples, are good colors in both squid and Dodgers


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

goosefreak said:


> I would echo what DallanC said however I wouldn't say a fish finder is a necessity..
> 
> WAIT, hear me out!!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Only issue with fish finder and downriggers (has to look that up) is I have no boat. If I go anytime soon it will be with someone. I should have clarified in my original post that I was looking for basic tackle, rod etc. to get me started. Hoping a kayak is in the near future. Wife's vehicle got totaled so some plans have changed recently. But hopefully soon. Sportsman's has a nice pedal kayak for a decent price just not sure how great of a kayak it really is. It seems short to me at 10' but I don't really know much about kayaks anyways. Would live to get a Hobie but they are so expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Brettski7 said:


> Thanks. Only issue with fish finder and downriggers (has to look that up) is I have no boat. If I go anytime soon it will be with someone. I should have clarified in my original post that I was looking for basic tackle, rod etc. to get me started. Hoping a kayak is in the near future. Wife's vehicle got totaled so some plans have changed recently. But hopefully soon. Sportsman's has a nice pedal kayak for a decent price just not sure how great of a kayak it really is. It seems short to me at 10' but I don't really know much about kayaks anyways. Would live to get a Hobie but they are so expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Kayak is an excellent way to fish for Kokanee. Its on a level of its own but, very effective. You can attach a mini downrigger onto them too


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

goosefreak said:


> Rough morning but, we found some.. little small but, they'll smoke!


What boat you running?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Ray said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > Rough morning but, we found some.. little small but, they'll smoke!
> ...


My Excel...


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

goosefreak said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > goosefreak said:
> ...


That's what I figured. How do you like the mud buddy?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Also, did you get the Williamson Ocean trailer?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> I would echo what DallanC said however I wouldn't say a fish finder is a necessity..
> 
> WAIT, hear me out!!
> 
> ...


We fish the entire water column when we troll, but my fish finder is 3D (really old school wireframe view)... but it tells me if the school is on the left or right side of the boat, and if i watch it on my turns I can tell where the school is moving too... which allows us to follow them.



> Short leaders from dodger to squid.


Nope... longer leaders. I want just a little movement from the dodger on the lure, rather than the lure getting yanked back and forth.

I've posted my go-pro footage before from some of my kokanee fishing trips. I've watched hundreds of presentations to kokes, too much motion turns off most of them, except for the most aggressive. They'll come flying into the set for a looksee then blow out of there. Over time, I've found a nice sweet spot of leader length for our dodger size from WATCHING THE FISH REACT, and its longer leaders / less motion.



> Pinks, Chartreuse, orange, purples, are good colors in both squid and Dodgers


No greens? Watermelon has produced more kokanee for us than any other color.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > I would echo what DallanC said however I wouldn't say a fish finder is a necessity..
> ...


Hey man, just saying what works for me!! 
Chartreuse Is basically green!! I do run green and silver dodgers as one of my primary rigs.

My leaders are anywhere from 10-13" 
Most the time what I do catches my limit. I'm getting the results I need. A fish finder would be a useful tool to add onto my boat.
I'm looking at the Humminbird helix 5


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Ray said:


> Also, did you get the Williamson Ocean trailer?


Iv got the 4400 Black Death and it RIPS. Love it! 18x51 Excel. I do 30mph by myself with a small hunting load. I do 27mph ish with another guy and A big hunting load. Iv had 2 other guys in it with 3 layout blinds and 13 dozen goose decoys between floaters, fullbodys and shells and I was still doing 25mph.

And yes, I have that same trailer.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Lots of good information here and on your FB page Goosefreak. Thank you all for being willing to share so much good info. I'm just getting into Koke fishing as well and hope you all could provide a little more info/recommendations. I just got a boat last year and am hoping to save and get some good equipment for koke fishing. I have a 16' Crestliner with a 40hp Yamaha. No trolling motor or downriggers. I do have one trolling rod with leadcore line. 

-Any recommendations on rods or just focus on getting a rod with a soft tip that has some give? 

- Will the 40hp motor be able to troll slow enough for Kokes, or will I need a smaller trolling motor? I think they also make plates/trolling socks as well, but I'm not super familiar with them. I'm a boat newb as well. I am hoping to get a nice electric trolling motor at some point.

- Dallan, would you mind sharing what length leader you recommend between the flasher and squid? If not, no worries.

Again, thank you all for sharing what works for you! I did make it out once last year to Electric Lake and tried for some Kokes. We managed one koke that was about 16". Hoping to do better this year.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

turkinator said:


> Will the 40hp motor be able to troll slow enough for Kokes, or will I need a smaller trolling motor? I think they also make plates/trolling socks as well, but I'm not super familiar with them. I'm a boat newb as well. I am hoping to get a nice electric trolling motor at some point.
> 
> - Dallan, would you mind sharing what length leader you recommend between the flasher and squid? If not, no worries.


I used a trolling plate on my 16 ft Tracker & 75 hp motor for 10 years. It got me down to less than 1 mph at idle. It will work very nicely on your 40.

As to leaders, I'm not Dallan, but if the kokanee lure has any sort of a wiggle or action on its own, I use a 24 to 30 inch leader. Any squid with a bill or any type of spinner on it would qualify. And lures like Apex also qualify. If the lure is a straight squid, then my leader will be 8 to 10 inches in length so the dodger can give the lure some action to it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Hey man, just saying what works for me!!
> Chartreuse Is basically green!! I do run green and silver dodgers as one of my primary rigs.


Watermelon!

https://rockymountaintackle.com/product/4-25-uv-watermelon-at-tak-signature-dodger/



> My leaders are anywhere from 10-13"
> Most the time what I do catches my limit. I'm getting the results I need. A fish finder would be a useful tool to add onto my boat.
> I'm looking at the Humminbird helix 5


Hey If it works it works... you are catching them so go with what is working.

I cant give an exact leader length as I change them up based on what blade's I'm fishing... and that changes based on blade sizes. I match leaders to blades... so I can't give a value that will work for anyone else as I dont know what blades they use.

I will say I re-tie almost ALL of my squids and other kokanee rigs with heavier line immediately when I buy them. I also carry a dozen or so double hook snells ready to replace broken lines. We average a broken hook on a lure about every trip out, which is crazy! 12-14LB XT... and we break it on couple lb fish. But it happens frequently enough the standard lure lines just dont hold up at all, so redo them.

-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I will say I re-tie almost ALL of my squids and other kokanee rigs with heavier line immediately when I buy them. I also carry a dozen or so double hook snells ready to replace broken lines. We average a broken hook on a lure about every trip out, which is crazy! 12-14LB XT... and we break it on couple lb fish. But it happens frequently enough the standard lure lines just dont hold up at all, so redo them.


I carry three round rubber squid roll-up tubes in its own tray with 15 double snelled hooks on each one. All are tied with 15 lb test fluorocarbon. 

The one thing that destroys the line for me the most are the pliers used to remove the hooks. Most folks using them aren't very careful and usually pinch the line somewhere when they remove the hook from the fish.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

X’s 2 to what Dubob said about removing the hooks.
Use pliers on the bend of hook, gently push towards side opposite of barb, and roll hook out.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

It was a rough day yesterday on the Berry but, we stuck with it! 
DallanC, I tried your combo and it did not produce. It looks like a deadly combo though and I will definitely give it another try but, this year, green hasn’t been producing as much as it was last year..... so far.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Hot fishing on the Berry this morning. Pink or orange squids, 10-20 ft deep


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful Sunday morning on the Berry! Solo


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Yesterday solo trip! Koke on the rocks!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> Yesterday solo trip! Koke on the rocks!


Sweet! When is dinner? :EAT:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Catherder said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday solo trip! Koke on the rocks!
> ...


Already happened!


----------



## Moose_2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

I agree, FB is NOT for me either.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Rough for us today, we boated 6. Almost all on green. My cousin is up from AZ and caught his first Kokanee and it was a tank! 

Smoked Kokanee in my secret sauce, laid over a bed of rice with some cilantro dressing. We fed 10 people with 4 Kokes! It was excellent!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

A little one on one time this morning!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out yesterday. Caught 2, boated one. Couldn’t keep 12-13 inch cutties off the lines. Fished 40 feet, pink, green, orange glow squids and a chartreuse/ orange assassin that usually works well. Trolled from 1 mph to 2 mph, also used a curves. Just couldn’t get a good groove going. Saw lots of fish at 38-45 feet.


----------

